
Germans to discuss reported U.S. attempt to buy CureVac Covid-19 vaccine rights - anigbrowl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/germany-coronavirus-curevac-vaccine-trump-rights/2020/03/15/8d684c68-6702-11ea-b199-3a9799c54512_story.html
======
zxienin
Leadership change velocity [0] at Curevac has been interestingly high
recently.

3 Mar: CureVac CEO Daniel Menichella Discusses Coronavirus Vaccine Development
with U.S. President Donald Trump and Members of Coronavirus Task Force

11 Mar: Company Founder Ingmar Hoerr Succeeds Daniel Menichella as CEO of
CureVac AG

16 Mar: Ingmar Hoerr, CEO of the company, will take a temporary leave of
absence for medical reasons. Franz-Werner Haas, Deputy CEO to assume Hoerr’s
role until his return.

Would love to have more informed ones comment in.

[0]: [https://www.curevac.com/news](https://www.curevac.com/news)

